# sexing rainforest scorps



## brimkett (May 20, 2008)

hey just wondering if anyone could help me by letting me know the difference between male an female rainforest scorpions?


----------



## hornet (May 20, 2008)

males have a notch and tooth in the claw also most forms have elongated pedipals


----------



## brimkett (May 20, 2008)

tnanks for your help is it easily noticeable?


----------



## hornet (May 20, 2008)

very, i'll try and get you pics


----------



## brimkett (May 21, 2008)

thatd be great thanks alot


----------



## hornet (May 23, 2008)

First 2 pics male, last 2 are the female. You can see the notch and tooth in the male and also more elongated pedipals than the female.

Male










Female


----------



## dragon170 (May 23, 2008)

Does that trick work for any other scorps or just rainforest ones?


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 23, 2008)

*Im pritty sure every scorp but i dont know for sure.*


----------



## hornet (May 23, 2008)

just liocheles but not all species. Some species the males dont have any elongation in the pedipalps, just the notch and tooth, other so have elongation but no notch and tooth.


----------



## dragon170 (May 23, 2008)

What about desert scorps a mate is looking at getting one so was curious


----------



## hornet (May 23, 2008)

desert scorps are normally Urodacus macrurus, yaschenkoi or armatus. U. macrurus can be sexed bny the males having an elongated metasoma. yaschenkoi and armatus same but the differences are very subtle. Also armatus and yaschenkoi, yaschenkoi in paticular, are very difficult to keep, adult are a little easyer but still not an easy species.


----------



## brimkett (May 23, 2008)

thanks for your help on that 1


----------

